# Hi-res sound...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So hi-res sound. We have HD TV and HD images. Who is into hi-res sound?

I am slowly replacing all my MP3 files with AAC converted from FLAC files, although files ripped from SACD are better.

The difference is unreal. Even my iPod plays reasonable quality AAC files now, but SACD on a proper hi-fi is just awesome.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had an SACD player and they sounded awesome, but the format didn't get popular enough for much material to be released. I have maybe 8 or 9 abums. DVD-A was nearly as good and has hung around, because it's easier to stick the hardware into a DVD player. I have perhaps 20 albums in that format.

I don't play them much, as I long ago transferred all of my music onto digital storage and play it around the house, in the car, on my ipod or phone. I only get hi def audio on my home cinema now with a DTS-HD amp. 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's the sample rate and resolution?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

SACD is 2.8Mhz, compared to CD 44Khz!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

After years of listening to my music in MP3 (320kb/s) format, I'm also replacing all of my favourites with FLAC files. There is no question that they sound better. Remember when 128kb/s MP3 was marketed as 'CD quality'? I listen to a lot of live music nowadays, this is where the difference is really noticeable.

Memory has become much cheaper and playback so much easier with the advent of personal media players so file size isn't really an issue any more. FLAC's are as good as WAV's on CD's so everything I convert or download now is in FLAC format. I've set up a wi-fi network and storage in my car with a mirror image of all my home files. It runs off it's own battery and once the car is on my driveway and in the range of my home network any new files are automatically transferred over to the car. My entire music (and video) collection is always available, no matter where I am. I've had it running from a hotel room which had a view of my car in the car park 

I've not really listened to any of the higher quality, or multichannel audio formats though, other than on my TV surround system. I'm not sure I would need them as most of my listening is done on a pmp or in the car. I rarely use my traditional hi-fi any more, other than to play vinyl that I haven't converted. Guess I need to do some comparisons between some of my favourite songs in CD and HD format.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That sounds like an excellent system you have set up. My problem is that my network storage has some 360 artists' albums and there's not enough room on the 32GB card in the car. I was quite interested in the google music thing, where it uploads my collection to "the cloud" and I can stream it through my phone, but even that is limited to a low number of tracks and of dubious quality.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> That sounds like an excellent system you have set up. My problem is that my network storage has some 360 artists' albums and there's not enough room on the 32GB card in the car. I was quite interested in the google music thing, where it uploads my collection to "the cloud" and I can stream it through my phone, but even that is limited to a low number of tracks and of dubious quality.






I'm running 2TB disks at the moment so have plenty of space. The system is made up using Seagate 2TB disc connected to a Netgear wireless router via USB. The system is powered by a 26AH battery that is charged via a constant voltage charger running of the accessory socket, there's also a voltage stabiliser on the output to keep the supply at exactly 12v for the disc and router. Also in the case is a fuse set, a DAB radio adaptor, and a wireless keyfob receiver so that the system can be remotely turned on and off from inside the house. It will run for about 24 hours on it's own, and, as it runs from it's own battery, there is no danger of running the car battery flat. The case sits in the boot of the car and the router wireless signal is strong enough to penetrate through the rear hatch glass and reach my house. I have a wi-fi antenna in the corner of the office window which can see the car, I can get a 300mb/s link reliabily.

For playback in the car, I use an Archos wi-fi media player, which picks up the wireless signal inside the car, and plays the files on the disc. It plays FLAC's out of the box, with no need for converting, and sounds really good. It sits on the passenger seat with only one wire needed to connect the headphone output to the aux in on the head unit. The case in the boot also only needs one connection - the charger lead - so I can easily transfer the system from one car to another.

I haven't quite finished the project yet - I need to put an outside connector on the casing for the charger lead, and DAB display unit, so as I can shut the lid. I might also add a 4G module, for mobile internet and internet radio on the move


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I never did believe the Nyquist sampling rate argument that sampling at twice the maximum audible sine wave was all you needed - it took no account of envelopes and phase to amplitude error and intermodulation effects. Cymbals were always a let down on CD.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

agreed - there were some horrible examples on the last beatles release of symbol hiss...

the likes of linn and naim etc are releasing high quality flac files that sound great and they are generally becoming more readily available. i have a couple of sacd players, but sadly there are not that many releases in this format.

i recently bought one of these as i'm away from for some days every month - meridian - it's small and lightweight and is a massive improvement on laptop sound. it plays higher quality flac files than a lot of the competition and with a good set of headphones is the bees knees


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, it's turning into an interesting thread! Nice in-car install... 

I have a Denon DVD-2910 player and have been downloading SACDs as ISOs and burning them to DVD. The sound is phenomenal on my hi-fi. Then I've converted them to FLACs before importing them to iTunes as ALACs. Next plan is to get high res output from the iMac via a USB DAC and hook up a good amp and speakers.

Looking forward I then want to put a similar hi-res Mac Mini based system in my car...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> I never did believe the Nyquist sampling rate argument that sampling at twice the maximum audible sine wave was all you needed - it took no account of envelopes and phase to amplitude error and intermodulation effects. Cymbals were always a let down on CD.


Pardon? But I hear what you're saying about cymbals... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

muTTley said:


> agreed - there were some horrible examples on the last beatles release of symbol hiss...
> 
> the likes of linn and naim etc are releasing high quality flac files that sound great and they are generally becoming more readily available. i have a couple of sacd players, but sadly there are not that many releases in this format.
> 
> i recently bought one of these as i'm away from for some days every month - meridian - it's small and lightweight and is a massive improvement on laptop sound. it plays higher quality flac files than a lot of the competition and with a good set of headphones is the bees knees


That Meridian tool looks like just what I need. I bought a cheap Toslink DAC from Amazon to connect my iMac to some reasonable powered computer speakers as an experiment and it is good. But I've since learned that USB output is the way to go. Even tweaking the iMac's audio output in MIDI Set up does not deliver quite the clarity I'd hoped for. Plus a headphone output direct from it would be handy.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

the meridian explorer is a brilliant bit of kit and if you want to use it as a dac for an amp it has the optical output, though i don't know if there are any in-car amps that will take an optical input.

it has the advantage for an i.c.e. application in that it doesn't require a seperate power feed like the arcam rpac for instance


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Once you get a great signal you've then got a few more hurdles. The quality of your DAC (digital-to-analog converter), your cables and then your speakers themselves. I won't even mention the room/environment acoustics and subsequent treatment !

As someone who works with musicians and producers in recording studios - it's the speakers I'm particularly interested in. Specifically, studio monitors that have a "flat response" which in laymen terms means that they don't "flatter" the sound. So no boosted frequencies to give an altered impression of the listening environment - such as hyped bass to be more "club-like", etc.

Most consumer speakers don't have a flat response - be they for home "hi-fi" use or for ICE (in car entertainment).

I'm all for higher definition audio for music releases, however. In fact I can hardly believe there's been so little development in this area. 
With so many people now having surround sound setups at home, and with the huge decrease in sales of physical media (CDs ) - you'd think the industry would make a bit more effort to offer "more" !

Instead we're still (generally) only being offered the same stereophonic music that's been around for the last 85 years !

(well, 130 years if you go back to http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cl%C3%A9ment_Ader and his http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%A9%C3%A2trophone).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cables.... Tee hee. I remember I fell about laughing when I saw speaker cables with arrows on :lol: As long as they are not thin and too high a resistance and ruin your damping factor you generally won't have a problem. Oxygen free with "anti diodic crystalline boundaries" is all gimmick.

I made a sensitive high quality differential amplifier once to amplify the difference between a cheap coax and an expensive coax of equal length, both fed from exactly the same audio source through matching 200 ohm resistors, terminating in 47k matching resistors and the difference was measured here and fed into Hi-Fi amp and speakers. It proved the point that there is no audible difference between the two coax cables even with the volume turned up full, no matter how expensive one coax was. Disconnect one cable and the difference would blow your speakers! Connected and silence. It was only when one cable was replaced by one much longer (10 metres @100pF/m) did the extra capacitive loading cause the tiniest amount of high frequency difference - which you could replicate by replacing with the equivalent 1nF capacitor. I laughed at the £1000 coax cables in the fancy box in Richer Sounds. :lol:

Speakers and source make the most difference.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Cables.... Tee hee. I remember I fell about laughing when I saw speaker cables with arrows on :lol: As long as they are not thin and too high a resistance and ruin your damping factor you generally won't have a problem. Oxygen free with "anti diodic crystalline boundaries" is all gimmick.
> 
> I made a sensitive high quality differential amplifier once to amplify the difference between a cheap coax and an expensive coax of equal length, both fed from exactly the same audio source through matching 200 ohm resistors, terminating in 47k matching resistors and the difference was measured here and fed into Hi-Fi amp and speakers. It proved the point that there is no audible difference between the two coax cables even with the volume turned up full, no matter how expensive one coax was. Disconnect one cable and the difference would blow your speakers! Connected and silence. It was only when one cable was replaced by one much longer (10 metres @100pF/m) did the extra capacitive loading cause the tiniest amount of high frequency difference - which you could replicate by replacing with the equivalent 1nF capacitor. I laughed at the £1000 coax cables in the fancy box in Richer Sounds. :lol:
> 
> Speakers and source make the most difference.


I'd cut that to 'source' John. If you have good material to work with the end result will always be better. You were once in a position to experience that first-hand for yourself. ;-)

I got into this because I spend most of my music listening life on the computer. Not so long ago it was using my hi-fi and before that it was in my car.

But the computer has given me instant access to all my music and now that hi-res FLACs are around and storage space is so cheap to buy I am looking to archive out all my CDs.

What happens at home inevitably happens in the car and if installing a MacMini will enable me to sync all my music wirelessly and have it accessible there too then I can see a huge market opening up.

Like you say, source is important. Just imagine how many people could achieve better in-car sound given a tool. To be able to control it with an iPhone is a bonus. ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope I don't sound condescending - but I think that the more you look into it - the less you'll think that a full blown PC (or Mac) OS in a car is the way forward.

Think touch, Siri and IOS. And think core audio compatible. I reckon that's where you'll find your holy grail for "high res audio" ...
It's a noble goal - and I'm all for riffing ideas 

And cables - I was referring to balanced or unbalanced cables and outputs. Not "cheap" vs "posh" cables.

And if your going to cut "speakers and source" down to just "source" I think you're giving a very great disservice to the quality of speakers. Even in a car.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> I hope I don't sound condescending - but I think that the more you look into it - the less you'll think that a full blown PC (or Mac) OS in a car is the way forward.
> 
> Think touch, Siri and IOS. And think core audio compatible. I reckon that's where you'll find your holy grail for "high res audio" ...
> It's a noble goal - and I'm all for riffing ideas
> ...


Source first though eh?

Let's get the foundations right.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely. 
With what I know at this point I'm thinking either :
Ipad & camera adapter & sound card to amp
Or
As above but to audison bit One (not sure how) instead of adapter and sound card 
Or 
Atv2 (jailbroken) & audison bit One (via toslink)

The ATV could be controlled via an iPhone or iPod running the appropriate app (perhaps using a "remote desktop" style interface).

The problem would be storage. Atv2 doesn't allow USB storage.

An atv1 does - but meh. I'm thinking iOS is the way forward.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> An atv1 does - but meh. I'm thinking iOS is the way forward.


Me? I'm thinking wrong tree. Missed opportunity.

See ya!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"Wrong tree", as in barking up - so you disagree . Fine.
But "see ya!" ? And "Missed opportunity" ?

Come on.

So you'll be sticking with your "Mac mini in a car" concept then. 
Go for it.

Your not open to ideas or suggestions. 
Good luck.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mullum said:


> ...
> And cables - I was referring to balanced or unbalanced cables and outputs. Not "cheap" vs "posh" cables.
> 
> And if your going to cut "speakers and source" down to just "source" I think you're giving a very great disservice to the quality of speakers. Even in a car.


The word "cables" smacked an old hobby horse on the bum I'm afraid and it was off! :lol: I wasn't referring to your cables although I'm curious as to what the balancing is for - is this a high speed link or something? I usually only deal with balanced cables for RF which stops reflections and balanced loads for maximum power transfer.

Yes speakers make a huge difference. I've got some B+W tower speakers that pack a powerful bass punch that hits you in the stomach for good involvement in the music. Of course it compliments having good source material. It's only as good as the weakest link in the chain ultimately but it's always been the ends that are weak.

I used to read Hi-Fi magazines years ago when they had good practical tips for improvement - like adding plastercine and lead shot underneath your turntable platter for less wow and flutter and mass to the tone arm for tighter bass - even upgrading your output capacitors bor better bass and building your own speakers - all good physics and electronic principals. But they started to get silly as the years went by and you had gold plated mains plugs (improving spatial separation on the sound stage :roll: ) or little pyramids to support your speaker cables off the floor (improving dynamic presence and warmth :roll: ) and expensive contraptions that you connected to your amplifier chassis by one single conductor and to nothing else (no circuit :roll: ), clearly did nothing and cost you £400 but the priesthood reviewers said they could hear all the difference. It became "emperor's new clothes" and I stopped buying the church magazines.

Dobin's tired now I'll get off :lol:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought a couple of years ago a pair of bowers and wilkins headphones and they gave me a years free subscription to there hi res music which you can download for a charge , but the quality is suburb and just as good as some of my DVD audio and sacd I have in my collection , click on there site , you can choose what res you download


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

John-H said:


> It's only as good as the weakest link in the chain ultimately but it's always been the ends that are weak.


My point exactly. To be honest I wish I'd just said that. Would have saved me half an hour.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

always thought it strange that DVD Audio and SACD never hit the mainstream...instead consumers voted for cheap and convenient low quality MP3s

Given I'm going deaf in one ear anyway, it's all academic for me now :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> "Wrong tree", as in barking up - so you disagree . Fine.
> But "see ya!" ? And "Missed opportunity" ?
> 
> Come on.
> ...


Yes but I went through the same train of thought and rejected the ideas for similar reasons.

I need something with capacity. I use an ATV 1 at home for high res. But it needs to do more than an ATV. The MacMini fits the bill.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My ears are the weakest link I think.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> always thought it strange that DVD Audio and SACD never hit the mainstream...instead consumers voted for cheap and convenient low quality MP3s
> 
> Given I'm going deaf in one ear anyway, it's all academic for me now :lol:


Consumers voted for Microsoft. Nothing stranger than that.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > always thought it strange that DVD Audio and SACD never hit the mainstream...instead consumers voted for cheap and convenient low quality MP3s
> ...


Consumers voted for Microsoft. Nothing stranger than that.[/quote]

Not any more Microsoft 8 dieing on its arse, apple all the way , all linked together if you own apple kit , photo sharing , music in every room and all very easy to set up too ,and touch wood never goes wrong


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > "Wrong tree", as in barking up - so you disagree . Fine.
> ...


I can't find a post where you outline your exact technical requirements. If you've made one please copy it here or spell out what it is exactly that you need the "box" to do (that a Mac mini CAN do, but an iOS device CAN'T).

The reason I suggested ATV at all is simply because they have an optical (Toslink) audio output and when jailbroken (atv1 & 2) they can decode most formats (flac etc).
Of course a standard ipad doesn't have optical out, but it can do "digital" out - so with the right device connected, your requirements could possibly be met.
Depends what they are ?

If capacity is the big stumbling block to using an idevice, there's always NAS drives. They even make iOS specific ones like these :

http://m.cnet.com/news/wireless-mobile- ... 74446?ds=1

http://m.cnet.com/reviews/article/35559082

(although its only 1TB, and formats are limited - but you get the IDEA).

I'm not completely apposed to a Mac mini in a car, I just wonder if a simpler more elegant solution can't be devised.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It's a car. WIth crap acoustics, variable materials, glass screens and assymetric speakers. It will never sound good and you are fooling yourself if you think otherwise.

By all means install the holy grail of hi-fi in a perfect acoustic basement, but in a car? Get real.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe on a horse? :wink:










Note the Apple endorsement


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> "Wrong tree", as in barking up - so you disagree . Fine.
> But "see ya!" ? And "Missed opportunity" ?
> 
> Come on.
> ...


Of course I'm open to suggestions, that's why I posted the thread. It's interesting that the idea of a Mac Mini doesn't do it for you yet you suggest an ATV 1. I'm curious to know why because the ATV shares approximately the same footprint as a Mac Mini. What is the advantage of an ATV over a Mac Mini? I actually have a first generation ATV that I use to play high resolution audio through my hi-fi.

My reasons for looking at the MM are several. First I want the flexibility to be able to upgrade the hard drive as faster and larger drives become available. 1TB is enough for now but my music collection grows on an almost daily basis. Second I want to be able to add a DAC somewhere in the chain as an option. The Meridian DAC mentioned earlier in the thread is a USB device so easy to add later. Third I want the option of full computer functionality. Using a Mac in a car is fairly new whereas people have been doing it with PCs for some time. Consequently there is more software available for PC. But as Macs become more prevalent that situation will change I think. Fourth I want all the 'devices' hidden from prying eyes - the only thing that might be on view is the touch-screen. There are heat issues to overcome and I'm not sure how a mechanical hard drive will fare in a car with stiff suspension - solid state is an option but they're still very expensive. The obvious place to mount this is under a seat but raised off the floor to allow ventilation. Fifth I have to consider how all this stuff is shutdown and synched to my main music collection that is run through an iMac with the actual files stored on a fast external drive. So at the moment plenty of unknowns...

Please understand that this whole idea is only at the early stages. I've scoured the internet and there are some interesting solutions - some MM based but the majority not. I'm not closing my ears to other ideas but the idea of running it all from an iPad Mini mystifies me somewhat. Space is limited and if I attach that to another storage device where is the logic? Maybe I'm missing a trick here so please explain if I am!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, Mac CarPCs aren't particularly new. The first Mac Mini started a small outbreak of excitement in CarPC circles back in 2005 and there were various attempts at touch-friendly GUIs, none of which were particularly successful. After that initial excitement, people started to realise that XP based PCs were the best systems because you could build your own PC, including car-specific PSUs (such as those made by mini-box that would do intelligent stuff like putting the PC to sleep when the ignition was turned off and then monitoring battery voltage to do a graceful shutdown if it dropped below a certain threshold) car-specific cases (with heatsinking and space for mini-box PSUs), serial ports for GPS (because USB ports never initialise reliably enough), etc. Mac CarPCs have been on the decline since then.

The main hurdle will still be the same as it was 8 years ago though... Lack of software. There is something called Axiom on the Mac app store, but there are no reviews and even the developer doesn't mention it on their own site, so I don't think it's going to be well supported. At least Centrafuse for XP is a solid product with a load of support behind it. I like Apple products, but I genuinely believe a Mac-based CarPC has zero benefits (and many disadvantages) over an XP based one.

These days though, most people into CarPCs have moved on to tablet based systems. The only people running full PCs are hobbyists who want to do the more extreme stuff like interfacing with loads of hardware in the car, where a PC is the only way to get enough I/Os and to quickly code new functionality.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> These days though, most people into CarPCs have moved on to tablet based systems. The only people running full PCs are hobbyists who want to do the more extreme stuff like interfacing with loads of hardware in the car, where a PC is the only way to get enough I/Os and to quickly code new functionality.


I can see the advantage of using something like an iPad Mini as the touchscreen controller and I've seen a photo of one mounted in a dash and secured with magnets so it is easily removable. That I like. But the main issue is file storage. I'd still have to have another device to keep the files on and presumably use the iPad to access them wirelessly. As far as I'm aware you can't hard wire a connection between another drive and the iPad - I don't know because I only had an iPad for a few weeks before reverting to a MacBook Air.

I know they're capable of playing Apple Lossless files so that's not an issue. I'd also need to run this through my existing ICE system which is Alpine based.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's probably worth looking as Raspberry Pi. I have a Pi running a flavour of XBMC and playing music and videos from my NAS to my home TV. The Pi runs from any suitable USB source with HDMI or composite output. The XBMC interface is very skinnable and runs off an SDHC card.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest issue with carPCs has always been the GUI and tablets solve this well. People are generally willing to put up with reduced storage and limited I/O to get something they can actually use easily/safely whilst driving. Tablets often have GPS built in and are good at power management when not in use, so they kill a lot of birds with one stone.

As you say, your requirements for storage make using a tablet more of a challenge, but I would still think overall it would be easier to find a solution to that one problem than it will to find solutions to the multiple problems a Mac based system will create.

Android might be worth looking at. I'm sure there will be tablets out there that work as USB hosts for external storage.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

My requirements for an in-car system were the ability to play FLAC files, unlimited, upgradeable storage capacity, and Wi-Fi connectivity. I looked at buying a new head unit but could find nothing that did the job. There are commercial car PC's available that will do everything you need, but they are very expensive.

http://www.in-carpc.co.uk/

Admittedly the system I assembled is a bit of a lash up, built over the Christmas hols mostly using spare parts I had lying around, but so far it's worked fine, does what I want, and doesn't seem to get too hot. It's great leaving bit torrent running overnight - get in the car in the morning, and the files are there ready to play. I might build a smaller, lighter V2 version, that runs off a NiMH battery, instead of the hefty lead acid battery that's in it at the moment. The little Archos 'head unit' is android based, but it's really too small for easy file navigation on the move. I might replace it with a mini-pad device, mounted on the dash somewhere, with a bigger, better touch sensitive screen, with a custom GUI with big buttons for next track/next album etc.

Is SACD/DVD audio really required in a car? Probably not, but it's nice knowing that the FLAC source files you are playing, are uncompressed, and as good as CD's, which subconsciously improves the listening experience


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It'd be nice if someone acknowledged that I've already pointed out most of what's just been said ;-) (albeit on the other current thread where rusty and I have been exchanging opinions and ideas on this subject : In dash computer
viewtopic.php?t=331899 - the need for touchscreen, a simplified UI, RaspberryPi, network attached storage (they even have their own rechargeable built in power sources ie lithium batteries) etc ..
I wasn't saying "use an ATV" I just mention it as an alternative to a MM due to lower power consumption, solid state memory, optical sudio output and a simplified OS. Specifically I mentioned Xbmc - likewise for RaspberryPi .. As right there you've got "hacked" solutions, plugins, multiple codecs etc etc - heck you can even programme it yourself ;-)
My ATV1 is running crystalbuntu2, ive fitted the crystal hd video accelerator card where the wifi card used to be. It allows the atv1 to run 1080p video. The ATV2 would probably be the best of the ATVs as it can be jailbroken AND it runs iOS (as apposed to a version of osx on an unmodified atv1).

I still say ipad mini, an NAS (networked attached storage drive - which you can sync from within the car if within range of your router, or just take indoors occasionally). Then all you need is a digital audio out to your Alpine - which is another topic ;-)
The advantages of having an ipad as the interface are huge, you can have GPS, apps etc.
I'd put money on Apple bringing something out in the next 18 months or less. Be it hardware or software, I guarantee they're onto it. They've already said they want Siri to be at the heart of in car tech.

Can I ask why you think an iOS NAS drive would not be suitable ? I'd say it was ideal. Did you look at the links ? I imagine in your line of work you're well aware of such devices, unless your clients are a lot more OSX based than iOS. Bear in mind that the balance is more than likely going to shift to iOS in the future.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> It'd be nice if someone acknowledged that I've already pointed out most of what's just been said


I imagine your medal is in the post...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be nice if someone acknowledged that I've already pointed out most of what's just been said
> ...


Your medal for sarcasm (and cynicism) is likely en route too ..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be nice if someone acknowledged that I've already pointed out most of what's just been said
> ...


Nobody said anything about my hilarious picture of an apple Hi-Fi horse either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

John-H said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


Haha yes - that was a good find  but it wasnt exactly helpful !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


My trophy room is bursting already. But I appreciate the thought.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You clearly have some knowledge to share on the subject, why not focus on using your knowledge and intellect constructively instead.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> You clearly have some knowledge to share on the subject, why not focus on using your knowledge and intellect constructively instead.


I can do both. :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I find most of Spandex's posts enlightening. No medal in the post though.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I find most of Spandex's posts enlightening. No medal in the post though.


Indeed, as do I - MOST of them.
I think he might be still upset that I disagreed with him about an eBay auction for an iPhone box a while back.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I find most of Spandex's posts enlightening. No medal in the post though.
> ...


It's difficult to bear a grudge with a memory like mine. I'd forgotten that was even you. Also, I don't get upset when people disagree with me, I just pity them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I see. Says a lot.

But lets keep this thread on topic shall we ? It is an interesting discussion after all and would be a shame for it to descend into a pi$$ing contest. Cue vaguely amusing sarcastic comment ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Cue vaguely amusing sarcastic comment ...


You can't demand them... You have to earn them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Cue vaguely amusing sarcastic comment ...
> ...


Ba dum tsh !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rusty ignore this page, go back one - I had a question.. 
Unless the off topicness has killed the thread ..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> Can I ask why you think an iOS NAS drive would not be suitable ? I'd say it was ideal. Did you look at the links ? I imagine in your line of work you're well aware of such devices, unless your clients are a lot more OSX based than iOS. Bear in mind that the balance is more than likely going to shift to iOS in the future.


No I haven't checked out the links but will do so. However I have done a lot more research and I'm coming around to your way of thinking 

I suppose I felt the system would be a whole lot more reliable hard-wired but having said that I stream stuff at home wirelessly without issue. You're also correct in your assumption that I'm more biased towards OS X than iOS but that is largely down to familiarity if i'm honest. iOS is no doubt the way operating systems are going so I guess now would be a good time to delve more deeply into it. The biggest stumbling block remains file storage but I guess your NAS suggestion deals with that. Did you post a link to that too (sorry, being lazy and bashing out a reply before leaving the house!)?

*EDIT* I found the links, thanks!

Where are you based and what is your real name? Would you be open to a conversation/meet about this? PM me if you prefer.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

mullum said:


> Rusty ignore this page, go back one - I had a question..
> Unless the off topicness has killed the thread ..


Everything picks up speed when it goes downhill.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Pugwash69 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Rusty ignore this page, go back one - I had a question..
> ...


Time to change down a gear now though...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm sent rich


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Apple just announced "iOS in the car", part of iOS 7 - which is coming in the autumn.
The feature, however, is coming next year.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mullum said:


> Apple just announced "iOS in the car", part of iOS 7 - which is coming in the autumn.
> The feature, however, is coming next year.


Yeah i saw that and iOS 7 looks fabulous. Love the parallax feature... 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Resurrecting an old topic here. Somehow I managed to crack the screen on the Archos so I'm without my car system. I wanted to replace it with something better anyway, so I'm looking for a (cheapish) tablet which could be connected to a portable DAC which will then connect into the analogue Aux in on the head unit in my cars.

Has anybody done anything similar, or got any recommendations for a DAC?


----------

